# Hi to the Aussies Out There....



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey you, aussie out there, would you join the SAS Australia group so we can see how many of us there is on the site? (no pressure like) :mum lol.

And also to the 'banana benders' (you know who you are :sus ), would you join the Queenslanders Group, for same reason, and who knows we may meet up one day.. Cool, thanx for your time :banana


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I think that's a great idea kaaryn!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Why thank u, I didn't think I was going to get any replies.. Silly me :rofl


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

cheese


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Will do this at some point, in the meantime in celebration of Australia Day =P


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ Easy there...we don't take too kindly to critisisms from you Kiwi's =p

That was very good.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya  Aussie here from SA.


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

^ You r from SA and got SA ... sorry. Great now I got the song Little Sister by Queens of the Stone Age in my head now.  As for the celebration of Australia day... hmm I didn't have any place to goto


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

can't believe you didn't post any links instead making me click through several pages. *shakesfist*

lols j/k

damn australia and having to live there with its sunny beaches and layed back lifestyle :/
I mean.... have a BBQ? well that sounds splendid!

.
.
.
.

edit: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/sas-australia-73/


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Joined It , great idea good to know there's a lot more locals out there

Also, jump onto the chat it's great to be able to talk to people you can relate to and it's good to see chat full of people to talk to


----------



## Lowtax (Apr 5, 2011)

Joined the Queenslander group. Brraap brraap!


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

good Idea....I didn't even know about the Australia group until now


----------



## Anthony45 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi to all the Aussies in here struggling with SA, bugger of a condition but nice to be amongst those who can relate.


----------



## Reverie18 (Feb 17, 2012)

woohoo! 
just joined the SAS Australia group


----------



## Russ2012 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pandemic said:


> Will do this at some point, in the meantime in celebration of Australia Day =P


Thats it bro!


----------



## Simack (Jan 16, 2012)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha i want to run to Australia...aaah so bad of me..


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> haha i want to run to Australia...aaah so bad of me..


Lol, what would you do to us? =p


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, Im from QLD and joined both groups a while ago =)


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, Aussie here from down Canberra way, 44 y.o. so probably way older than most others however!

Edit : This will sound a dumb question, but is this SAS Australia group part of this forum, or is it a separate site? I haven't been on here in ages, so not up to date with the forum yet sorry.

Edit again...found how to do this thanks to kaaryn, by clicking on Groups at the top of the forum page....right in front of me all the time lol!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Evo said:


>


:lol This is what my sister's bf talks like. I talk like this sometimes as a joke, except with less racism and more use of the C-word. I also say it more like: ****in' 'Straylya and I say 'bottle' ya.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Moving back home to Australia from NZ, it'd be good to get to know some other Aussies on here


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

Fellow Aussie here! Victoria Australia.

Bumping the thread to say hi to you all!


----------



## lolliexrt (May 7, 2012)

Hi all! 

I'm an Aussie too (from Brisbane). I've joined both groups, but they seem pretty dormant at the moment. 

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one going through this.


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

Hey there lolliexrt!


----------



## krisd (Dec 6, 2012)

*South Aussie here.Anyone else from South OZ?*

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this forum.

Us aussies are few and far between on internet forums and even yahoo groups too.I dont see anything wrong with aussies keeping in contact through these support forums.

One thing I've realised is that while us aussies are starting our day here our counterpart in the norghern hemisphere are going to bed.We need to have contact throughout our day too.

I live in the suburbs of Adelaide so please reply if you're from Adelaide,or anywhere in South Australia or anywhere in Australia.I'm online throughout the day and into the evenings.

I'm an adult male.


----------



## Reron (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, NSW. It would be nice to chat with some fellow aussies.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashley1990 said:


> haha i want to run to Australia...aaah so bad of me..


You'll get as far as Malaysia then hit water :b


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> You'll get as far as Malaysia then hit water :b


But we're always so welcoming to those who arrive by sea...

Oh. nm


----------



## SavannahPerSimmons (Dec 15, 2012)

Just joined SAS.

Hi all! I'm from NSW.

What's the best place in Australia to get help for this social phobia stuff? I've had it too long and need real help. I'm 45 and just want to say that if you are still young GET HELP, because for me it has only gotten worse the older I have gotten.

Are there any other support groups in Australia other than the few mentioned on this site? None of them are near me. I really need to meet some people that understand what it's like.

Thanks.


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

From WA, Aussie seem to have gone rather quite


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------

